# Need help with a chicken rub she won't hold still



## dizzy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm looking for a mild chicken rub my kids won't eat anything too hot. Any suggestions?
I'm planing on doing some thighs,with a zesty italian marinade.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

That sounds good. Maybe a little salt, pepper & butter under the skin, also.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 19, 2011)

Try using Butter and Cavendars we do that with turkey and it is great...


----------



## dirtman775 (May 15, 2011)

Try using a brine for your poultry...u still get the flavor without all the mess


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

Do a search for Shooter Ricks Snake bitten Chicken rub. It is amazing


----------



## fife (May 15, 2011)

Good Luck and send some pix


----------

